# What happened to private favorites?



## Eden (Apr 18, 2012)

We were promised this feature within a week two weeks ago?


----------



## BRN (Apr 18, 2012)

FurAffinity's currently running on the highest technology known to man, VALVe time, so give it a lil' more time. Although you were promised the feature, it's all provided for free in the first place, so I wouldn't be too dissapointed by an out-of-schedule update, especially with something so minor.


----------



## Devious Bane (Apr 18, 2012)

SIX said:


> FurAffinity's currently running on the highest technology known to man, VALVe time, so give it a lil' more time.


Valve Time? You're overestimating them.
You get it when you get it, but more than likely it'll be something that won't be implemented until winter.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 18, 2012)

Not on this ancient shell of code, no. It's all up to Yak IF he wants to put it in or not. Bitch at him for being slow/lazy/inept.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 18, 2012)

Beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 18, 2012)

Eden said:


> promised



Hahaha.


----------



## Enki (Apr 18, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Beggars can't be choosers.


>Implying there are any *good *alternatives


----------



## Xenke (Apr 18, 2012)

Even though it really shouldn't have taken longer than what they originally estimated, they really need to stop low balling their estimates for when things will get done. It's gotten to a point when seasoned users not only assume that they will be extremely late on the time frames they set for themselves, but in many cases they just don't expect future updates to even be made. :\

I understand Yak has been "busy" fixing various bugs and glitches that shouldn't have existed in the first place, but at this point hasn't the "later this week" estimate gotten rediculous? At least some comment on what your new estimate is should be made (just look at all the comments in your changeling journal about how it's late).


Most users are willing to believe you'll get this stuff out _eventually_, but so long as you're not informing them about the status of things you're further alienating their views on the site.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 18, 2012)

What is the point in private faves anyways? Favorites usually help people find new artists to watch.

@Xenke: Busy? More or less procrastinating too fucking much (sans real life stuff)


----------



## Enki (Apr 18, 2012)

Glaice said:


> What is the point in private faves anyways? Favorites usually help people find new artists to watch.
> 
> @Xenke: Busy? More or less procrastinating too fucking much (sans real life stuff)


But I don't want everyone to know about my shitting hypercock fatwhale fetish... :C


----------



## PheagleAdler (Apr 18, 2012)

Enki said:


> But I don't want everyone to know about my shitting hypercock fatwhale fetish... :C



then why fave it?


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 18, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> then why fave it?


Because everyone's an attention whore in the closet. :V


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 18, 2012)

Are you embarassed by what you favorite that you need it to be private?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 18, 2012)

I guess it's one of those ideas "I'm afraid for someone to find my downloaded fetish on my computer" things?

I will be honest and say I don't see the point either. Favorites are one of the few ways you share work of artists you like.

I can understand hidden activity if you don't want people stalking you demanding for your attention and get jealous that you made a shout on someone's page.


----------



## Enki (Apr 18, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> then why fave it?


Psst... I was being sarcastic.



Arshes Nei said:


> I guess it's one of those ideas "I'm afraid for someone to find my downloaded fetish on my computer" things?
> 
> I will be honest and say I don't see the point either. Favorites are one of the few ways you share work of artists you like.
> 
> I can understand hidden activity if you don't want people stalking you demanding for your attention and get jealous that you made a shout on someone's page.


I'm willing to bet that most people wont even use the feature. It's more or less for people who have desires, fetishes, and so on that they don't feel like publicly sharing. I, personally, don't care one way or another. If you look at my FA, I'm not +watching or +favoriting anyone or anything because I have a system that works out much better for me.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 18, 2012)

Enki said:


> >Implying there are any *good *alternatives



There are none at the moment, that's why people are beggars. If there were good alternatives then why would they be begging?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 18, 2012)

Enki said:


> Psst... I was being sarcastic.
> 
> I'm willing to bet that most people wont even use the feature. It's more or less for people who have desires, fetishes, and so on that they don't feel like publicly sharing. I, personally, don't care one way or another. If you look at my FA, I'm not +watching or +favoriting anyone or anything because I have a system that works out much better for me.



Yeaaah, this caters more to people with fetishes than the community as a whole. There are better things to work on to improve the site to be honest, and they've been reiterated a lot. I'd rather have something that improves functionality with our community than "well don't want mom finding out I downloaded shitting dicknipples on the family pc again. Thank you private favorites!"


----------



## Wandering_Smoke (Apr 19, 2012)

Glaice said:


> What is the point in private faves anyways? Favorites usually help people find new artists to watch.



^^^ This! 
I find most new artists by wandering through fav lists. I find them through comments, shouts and icons too but, fav lists are the big one.


----------

